
Java devs love OpenJDK, Jenkins, IntelliJ Oracle, not so much - MilnerRoute
https://devclass.com/2020/02/06/java-devs-love-openjdk-jenkins-intellij-oracle-not-so-much/
======
blinkingled
> Likewise, while a quarter of developers are now using Java 11 in production,
> just under two thirds are still on Java 8. Over half said the main reason
> they hadn’t moved was their “current setup works just fine”.

No real surprises there other than the fact that most people are still using
Oracle JDK but not many are paying for support. How does that work out? Are
people still using older JDK versions that could still be legally used freely?
Far as I know newer builds require paid Oracle support.

------
pyuser583
That’s not how commas are used.

